# Gathering Idea's



## whiteice217 (Jul 11, 2013)

Now that I am sure of which trim my Sentra is it is time to get down to business and start planning on what to do. But before that I want to give everyone a little of my background. This is my first "car" should I say. My recent vehicle was a 97 jeep wrangler. Moving up in the world I want to get some more performance out of the Sentra. Now I know it is not the Spec V but still I have some wiggle room I am assuming. 

So here's the question logically coming at this before I make any real modifications It seems wise to open the Sentra up to breath by removing the restrictions of the stock exhaust. Does anyone have any recommendations of the direction I should move in? I've done some reading up and found a Stillen Exhaust system which is enticing but I know little to nothing about performance parts. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Albeit expensive, both Stillen and JWT (Jim Wolf Technology) make some really nice stuff for Nissans. You might find some limited info on B16 performance mods as they are still pretty new, but there are some things you can do.


----------

